# New Boss Pedals - Waza Craft



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

They annonced a "new" line of stomboxes for summer NAMM, all analog!!!

A BD-2, SD-1 and DM-2, with some new mods, discret ircuit and some delay time modes...


FINALLY!

 http://www.bossus.com/go/boss_snamm_2014/


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2014)

That DM-2W is the first GAS I've had for a pedal in a looooooong time.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

My first impression is that Boss simply SMD'd some pedals that used to be through-hole parts, and Keeley-ized them.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Like the sounds Kaleb Rose is getting, love to see the settings. What Fender amps is he using in the background?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk -& All Round Nice Guy.


----------



## blaren (May 6, 2006)

It isn't a Fender amp. That's what I was wondering too lmao. They are the new Roland/Boss CUBE amps. 
Anyway..the DM-2 does look really cool...but it's just pretty hilarious how they go on and on about not sitting back and just rehashing old designs and then they..rehash old designs.
You can so tell that they had a board meeting in Tokyo or wherever and said...wong chow loo yung..oops...they probably said...hey the whole WORLD is building and modding pedals. There are whole industries dedicated to modding OUR old pedals. It's all analog these days (except the digital stuff lol) and we should hop onto the bandwagon. We will SAY we are innovating though :wink:

If you read the descriptions of the cubes it's like..REALLY? It may be typed in English but what they are SAYING is SO Japanese. Really kinda opens your eyes to how they think and advertise over there in Japan.

Hey Roland...next time you need to describe one of your products, get a westerner to come up with the descriptions. And I don't mean find a bilingual person and tell them (in Japanese)..."here this is what we want it to say. Please translate it to English." NO!!! Let a Westerner play your amps and products and then just let them make up the description from scratch. 
I didn't even check. Have they announced prices yet? The SD-1..theyre under 50 bucks new. You can buy a modkit for twenty bucks or you can just go to some forums and get all the mods for free. Then you just have to buy a dollar's worth of components.
The DM-2s... the early ones with the 3007 op amp fetch like almost 500 bucks :-O . There are other analog delays out there that use the same parts (and the nm3007 is readily available and cheap) and work the same as the DM-2. I would wager that they also sound the same.? I recently sold an '80s Japanese made NEXT brand analog delay which is pretty much a DM-2. 
IDK man...it's great to have the DM-2 reissued. Glad I didn't just drop $450 on an old one. It's just odd/dumb/funny how they went on and on about not sitting back and floating on past successes and then they re-issue...past successes. Granted they are updated but..
Welcome to the new world of effects Boss.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Reissuing the Blues Cube? I had 30 Watt version for several years. It was close to tube. Like to hear the Demo when it is ready. I just play in my apartment so I just have 15 watters with headphones out now.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

[video=youtube;QxMwTwMYjbA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QxMwTwMYjbA[/video]


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

blaren said:


> The DM-2s... the early ones with the 3007 op amp fetch like almost 500 bucks :-O . There are other analog delays out there that use the same parts (and the nm3007 is readily available and cheap) and work the same as the DM-2. I would wager that they also sound the same.? I recently sold an '80s Japanese made NEXT brand analog delay which is pretty much a DM-2.
> IDK man...it's great to have the DM-2 reissued. Glad I didn't just drop $450 on an old one. It's just odd/dumb/funny how they went on and on about not sitting back and floating on past successes and then they re-issue...past successes. Granted they are updated but..
> Welcome to the new world of effects Boss.


1) Welcome to the forum.

2) Just for accuracy's sake, a) the MN3007 is not an "op-amp" but a bucket brigade delay chip (BBD), b) the DM-2 has never used one of those, because it does not have the capacity to produce delays longer than maybe 80-100 msec (if pushed), c) unless Boss has invested the dollars to either buy the dies from Panasonic or get them to reissue the MN3005, they are not reissuing the DM-2, but actually the DM-3. Back in the early 1980's, Panasonic collaborated with Boss and other Japanese companies to shut Mike Matthews and Electro-Harmonix out of the MN3005 chips. The supply was essentially "reserved" for Japanese manufacturers, making it very difficult for EHX to sustain one of their flagship pedals - the Deluxe Memory Man. When the chips eventually became available again, in the early 90's, Matthews was reputed to have bought up much of the world's supply, just to be certain he could keep the DMM alive/sustainable. Other companies snagged some (e.g., Moogerfooger), but EHX got the lion's share. 

The MN3005 itself was eventually discontinued in the late 1990's, having been replaced by the MN3205. In the late 90's or early 2000's, Panasonic eventually packed it in, as far as making BBDs of any sort. Beiling and Coolaudio (a Behringer subsidiary, from what I gather) eventually started producing clones of the MN3207 and MN3208 and MN3205, the latter being relatively popular for a while in karaoke machines, until it was displaced by the much cheaper Princeton Technologies PT2399 - a complete digital delay chip I've been able to buy for under 50 cents a pop.

The DM-3 used the MN3205, and pretty much anything that claims to be analog delay these days uses the Coolaudio version of that chip, in either through-hole or surface-mount version. The earlier MN3005 ran off a higher supply voltage, or rather, _could_ run off a higher supply voltage (not everyone made use of that capability), yielding a slightly better dynamic range. The MN3205, in contrast could run for longer off a 9v battery. My take is that, once you apply enough filtering to dull out the top end, you can't really tell the difference between them, though I suppose the "golden ears" types can.

Bottom line is that, unless Roland has spent big bucks (and they have deep pockets that have resulted in production of chips only THEY can get, so I won't put it past them), this reissue uses the Coolaudio chips, and is really a clone of the DM-3...which is also a decent analog delay.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I'd like to score one to compare with my DM-2 to see how it fares. As mhammer pointed out, it's likely using 3205s, but it would still be a cool little shoot-out to try, depending on what the sticker price on DM-2W is.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I can trade you one ( in the futur) for your DM-2 ( right now) !


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Ti-Ron said:


> I can trade you one ( in the futur) for your DM-2 ( right now) !


Hahaha...lemme think about it. I'll get back to you


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Actually, let me correct/amend my earlier post. The _original issue_ DM-2, that appeals to players and commands high prices, used the MN3005. The later issue DM-2, that eventually became the DM-3, used the MN3205 chips.

The differences between the 2nd issue DM-2 and the DM-3 consist principally of the inclusion of a FET front end on the DM-3, and changes/improvements to the power supply. Apart from that, there are no differences in the audio path for the DM-2 and 3. The clock circuit in the DM-3 is a little different than in the two versions of the DM-2, but I gather that is primarily to make the delay-time control a little more dialable, and has no impact on how it sounds or the maximum delay, merely how easy it is to achieve and re-achieve the desired delay time.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

[video=youtube;YlOYNAFjOPk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlOYNAFjOPk[/video]


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I gotta say those "demo" videos are pretty weak! Only a minute long and half the video is the guy walking up and plugging in! WTF?
Also, I don't really need to see his porn face while he's playing. At least show the settings he's using or at the very least the licks on the guitar!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Those NAMM vids are always crappy, no matter who the vendor is or who's playing. I'll wait for a demo from Andy at PGS


----------



## The Butcher (Sep 4, 2014)

Can't wait to pick up a DM-2w. Happy that these pedals are finally getting closer to be released!


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

I got a hands on with the 3 new pedals th either day at L&M.
The rep was there to show them off so I stuck my head in.
The Blues driver really came to the show. Early break up point, usable treble (tone) knob & smooth drive.
The SD-1 was more DS-1 with the sounds I was hearing.
The rep was using a LP standard & a HRD 112 to play.
Very much looking forward to A/B the Blues Wasa with the Keeley mod version.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk -& All Round Nice Guy.


----------



## The Butcher (Sep 4, 2014)

How was the DM-2w? Glad to hear that about the SD-1w, the pedal always needed more gain. I'm not a fan of the BD-2 in general but that useable treble control sounds good haha


----------

